# Bisto advert



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2013)

Just seen a Bisto advert where the Mother is lovingly inhaling the fumes from a PINT jug of the stuff. Her family consists of her, her hubby and two small children...why do they need a pint???


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 10, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Just seen a Bisto advert where the Mother is lovingly inhaling the fumes from a PINT jug of the stuff. Her family consists of her, her hubby and two small children...why do they need a pint???



There's only hubby, myself and my 15 year old daughter. I usually need about that as my daughter loves gravy.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 10, 2013)

She's as thin as a rake too, don't know where she puts it!!!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2013)

I dunno, it'straditional and probably harks back to when we used to make custrad up from a Brown & Polson's tin with a pint of milk.  If you need a pint of custard you must need a pint of gravy.

We have gravy boats, however they rarely se the light of day cos gravy is traditionally made in the measuring jug, everybody knows that.

If it's any help, I make over half a pint just for 2 because if I try to make any less, it never seems to be the right consistency even after all these years.  So in a year, gallons of cold gravy gets washed down our sink plughole!  Every year since April 1971 !  Bisto have made a fortune out of me.  Well that's a lie, cos I used to make it in the meat tin when we had a roast, with flour and gravy browning, but I haven't bought any GB in this relationship cos this partner turned his nose straight up when I tentaively mentioned it!


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 11, 2013)

On another note.

With everything being instant & with aunt bessie making everything for us.
How long will it be before noone makes anything from scratch?


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2013)

She may be a northern girl cause northern girls love gravy ha


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2013)

I recently started buying Sainsbury's Basics gravy granules - indistinguishable from Bisto gravy granules and only 18p!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 11, 2013)

depends what we are having when we fancy gravy, I like lots on meat pies so a pint is never enough then.


----------



## HelenP (Mar 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I recently started buying Sainsbury's Basics gravy granules - indistinguishable from Bisto gravy granules and only 18p!



UGH!!  I beg to differ!!  I find own brands taste salty, and leave a horribly greasy coating in the mouth!!  I'm fine with own brands on nearly everything, but the odd few things just HAVE to be branded - for me, anyway.

Btw, I HATE that Bisto advert, where all they do is 'grunt' at each other!!  Reminds me of when my children were teenagers, lol.

xx


----------

